
Actually, Justin Trudeau doesn’t get quantum computing - tn13
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/04/18/actually-justin-trudeau-doesnt-get-quantum-computing/
======
andrewvijay
Actually I would be least bothered by that. He has made better policies that
are brilliant. So many ppl envy that they don't have a similar leader!

~~~
tn13
What policies are those?

